# Percussion caps vs. 209 Primers



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I am thinking of switching from my current #11 percussion cap to a 209 primer for my .50cal TC ThunderHawk. 

I have always been happy with the percussion caps but I have had incidents where the percussion cap became wet and didnt fire when i needed it to costing me a shot, that only happened once though. But in reading on the 209 primers they seem more water resistant than the percussion caps. Just looking for some input on making this change.


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

I am glad that my dad is not reading this post because he would tell you this story. He had a over and under 45 cal muzzleloader. I have seen it once, becuase he sold it to my cousin. Their is two barrels and you can spin it to shoot the other barrel. My father missed a nice eight point because the caps on both barrels wouldn't ignite the powder. Many people like the 209 primers and I am one of them. I bought an omega. My dad has just started to muzzleload again because of the inlines. I don't know if this helps. It really depends on choice and how you take care of your firearm.


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

209 for sure, burns hotter and more water resistant.....dont think i have ever had a misfire with one,,,,,, i have had many with the #11 caps.......


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

209s hands down


----------



## ovendoctor (Jan 19, 2006)

seen ******* dan misfire on 2 4pts 1 6pt and a 12+[too many points to count] because of bad no.11 caps :yikes: converted the gun over to 209 primers went out the next day and got a really nice 7 pt had to share that one Dan. :lol: DAD


----------



## PAbuck (Jun 24, 2005)

209s for sure....


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

try #11 magnums. they are a little more expensive but they are hotter.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have used both and currently use the #209 and will never go back. I had alot of issues with the #11 not seating all the way using a couple different nipples and after several shots they would all get bad. Ask around... How many people have had a 209 go bad verses a #11 go bad?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

209 or equal to shot gun primers is my vote. Got sick of the hang fires


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's a link that I posted a while back with regard to my experience with a 209 conversion kit and particular muzzleloader. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110570

I would check with the manufacturer of your particular muzzleloader before doing it to see if there are any "approved" conversion kits or to see if it voids your warranty. Your own life or that of friends and family my not be worth it. I always practice safe firearm handling techniques, but when a gun goes off unexpectantely when it is being handled properly really scares the crap out of you.


----------

